# Dri Core basement flooring



## srwcontracting

Tom M said:


> The only way I see this happening is to install a cap layer of plywood over all the littles pieces to bond them together. Then self leveling cement, then ditra can handle expansion.


That does not make any sense.....why lay tile on anything wood over concrete? Just get some screed mortar and build to the level that works!


----------



## ECSOWNER

Framer53 said:


> Yes. No mechanical fasteners required.
> 
> As far as level, that is not true, wonder where someone got that.
> 
> It is $1.50 at local Lowes and at HD, so there goes that $6st charge.
> 
> Lot of inaccurate information guys.
> 
> By the way it comes in 2'squares and needs to be banged together like any subfloor.


$5.97 is the rate around here. If your HD or lowes is at $1.50 ill order a truck load of it.


Gave the HO a material and labor cost just for the Dri core and they didn't sound like they wanted to have the extra cost but we shall see.


----------



## Rich D.

Tom M said:


> The only way I see this happening is to install a cap layer of plywood over all the littles pieces to bond them together. Then self leveling cement, then ditra can handle expansion.


Why when all the panels lock together... Who's saying anything is level in the first place ? :whistling:


----------



## astor

Framer53 said:


> Not true if you read their directions they will explain how.


OK, this must be new.(sorry I have not been updated and not many basements where I'd moved)..from their website:
_""Ceramic Tile - DRIcore is designed to act as a floating subfloor. It is not recommended that ceramic tile be directly attached to DRIcore as the movement of the floating subfloor will cause tile and grout lines to crack. In the case of a ceramic installation, prepare concrete floor by applying liquid concrete leveling compound to the concrete floor surface to eliminate concrete floor height variances. Fasten each DRIcore panel with four, flat head and countersunk, concrete fasteners to the permanent concrete floor to prevent movement or shifting of the finished ceramic tile floor. Dab silicone in the fastener openings to seal these holes. DRIcore panels must lay perfectly flat without bounce or deflection. Install a ¼” underlayment or ½” cement board suitable for ceramic tile installations on top of DRIcore. Follow the underlayment manufacturer’s installation guidelines for fastening to a subfloor. """_
I still think their way is much difficult and costly(like $10 per sq.ft). Just built up with screed mortar as srwcontacting(greg?) suggested or make your DECK MUD.(like for a dollar or less per sq.ft)
plus 1/4" hardibacker plus tile...now you are higher than carpet!


----------



## Rich D.

Yea I agree I would also just build up with deck mud and lay right over that...


----------



## Framer53

ECSOWNER said:


> $5.97 is the rate around here. If your HD or lowes is at $1.50 ill order a truck load of it.
> 
> 
> Gave the HO a material and labor cost just for the Dri core and they didn't sound like they wanted to have the extra cost but we shall see.



Here is your problem. It is 6 for 4 square feet. 1.5/sq ft Still need aa truckload?


----------



## jamestrd

"i think it would be a good idea if they came in 4x8 sheets not that crap you see at home depot"


they make it like that for many reasons, but the number one i figure is stability and twisting of larger sheet..easier to keep strait pieces.

you can however make this system...systems like this have been used in sport flooring for years..typically a double 1/2" with rubber shoes every 12" OC...


----------



## astor

jamestrd said:


> "i think it would be a good idea if they came in 4x8 sheets not that crap you see at home depot"
> 
> 
> they make it like that for many reasons, but the number one i figure is stability and twisting of larger sheet..easier to keep strait pieces.
> 
> you can however make this system...systems like this have been used in sport flooring for years..typically a double 1/2" with rubber shoes every 12" OC...


I agree, but whole thing has a plastic surface underneath. If the ply is painted with some type of moisture resistant paint like that underneath it will replace that.


----------



## Tom M

Rich D. said:


> Why when all the panels lock together... Who's saying anything is level in the first place ? :whistling:


The product spec's the panel be level.......as I said earlier I was relieved to hear the product wasnt that sensitive. 

You will rarely have a flat slab since they are hand floated. So smaller pieces (like they sell)will contour to the existing conditions better than having a large 4x8 sheet (which is not sold)with air pockets. 

Unless you were using small tiles you would want this at least 1/4 in 10ft. so...... I personally would never tile over this stuff if I tried it. What I assumed was not far from the spec ASTOR copied.


----------



## Rich D.

So its safe to say this product is great for carpet and vinyls but no good for tile.


----------



## TimNJ

RES-GC said:


> It really is a great product, especially for damp basements.


Yes. The plastic bottom has lugs on it that keep the panel from sitting flat against the slab. This lets air and incidental moisture move under it.


----------



## Framer53

Rich D. said:


> So its safe to say this product is great for carpet and vinyls but no good for tile.


i would not use it on tile, but everything else it works well from my personal experience.


----------



## katoman

And don't forget, their leveling shims are EXPENSIVE. Make sure you include for them in your price.


----------



## Munanbak

For what it's worth, I demoed a moist basement that had dricore installed. 

The utility room had mushrooms growing out of the floor. 

There were no signs of mold on top of the dricore. The bottom of the dricore had stringy hair-like mold/fungus all sewn between the feet (nubs).

So, I would say yes, the product works.


----------



## Pearce Services

I used it once, I liked it. I was not sure if it was worth the money, but it wasnt my money buying the materials, and it was good insurance against water or mold issues


----------



## RhodesHardwood

I have always wondered about this stuff. Anyone used it with hardwood? I am thinking the nails would puncture through, but I've considered possibly using this with another layer of plywood.


----------



## Framer53

read the instructions on it. Can't remember the specs on hardwood over it


----------



## Carpetman85

dry core is a great thing. if you have carpet installed over it make sure thay dont use a power strecher on it,,


----------



## astor

RhodesHardwood said:


> I have always wondered about this stuff. Anyone used it with hardwood? I am thinking the nails would puncture through, but I've considered possibly using this with another layer of plywood.


I had done one job with solid hardwood nailed, but was not a basement. i have screwed 3/8 ply over. It was 8 years ago and did not cause any problem.


----------



## ECSOWNER

Well, they decided that they were going to pass on the Dri Core because they have a very tight budget, and would rather spend the money in the wine cellar. I'm still curious to work with the product though, maybe on the next one.


----------

